# Super rare?



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

You decide









(12) Marketplace - Super Rare Vintage Terminator Synsonics Black Electric Guitar | Facebook


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Diablo said:


> You decide
> View attachment 389517
> 
> 
> (12) Marketplace - Super Rare Vintage Terminator Synsonics Black Electric Guitar | Facebook



I haven't seen another one just like it, have you?


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Definitely rare. Valuable? Doubt it.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Unique?
I mention unique because I usually associate the term rare as it has some value, maybe not a common thought.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

keto said:


> I haven't seen another one just like it, have you?


fortunately, not.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

It's something.


----------



## Acoustic Tom (Apr 6, 2020)

I have one that works like a champ. Rare, maybe, valuable, probably not so much. It does however get my buddies all giggly when they see it and then they have to play it!


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I have seen one (or at least something similar) before. But not since the mid 80’s. 
My memory might be failing me, but I believe I saw one in a Consumers Distributing catalog.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Paul Running said:


> Unique?
> I mention unique because I usually associate the term rare as it has some value, maybe not a common thought.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

SWLABR said:


> View attachment 389631


Ha, reminds me of when my wife and I used to go to a restaurant, when we sat down the first thing that I would do is bend the shafts of the low quality flatware to have a comfortable feel in my hand. It would upset her somewhat or maybe embarrassment, if somebody watched me do it.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar (Oct 24, 2021)

It's a guitar, it's a beer coaster, It's absolute nonsense.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Diablo said:


> You decide
> View attachment 389517
> 
> 
> (12) Marketplace - Super Rare Vintage Terminator Synsonics Black Electric Guitar | Facebook



$145 or best offer........


----------



## Acoustic Tom (Apr 6, 2020)

If they want 145 for that, mine must be worth thousands. Lmao . Wtf is wrong with people. Oh yes and by the way, I paid 20 bucks for mine 5 years ago.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

He will not be able to sell it for more the $50 IMO


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Sometimes a cheesy tone is cool, and often hard to get from a good guitar. This might fit the bill. Probably won't do Hound Dog Taylor, but maybe its own vibe works.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Mooh said:


> Sometimes a cheesy tone is cool, and often hard to get from a good guitar. This might fit the bill. Probably won't do Hound Dog Taylor, but maybe its own vibe works.


I can’t even imagine what this thing sounds like. Never seen one before, tbh.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

A more modern iteration.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

ahh...ok, so more about the convenience than any unique sound. Basically a guitar with a $30 amp built in. For some reason I thought it might have some sort of ethereal, Leslie -ish sound as the speaker gets intermingled with vibrations from the guitar.
Thanks!


----------



## Acoustic Tom (Apr 6, 2020)

Diablo said:


> ahh...ok, so more about the convenience than any unique sound. Basically a guitar with a $30 amp built in. For some reason I thought it might have some sort of ethereal, Leslie -ish sound as the speaker gets intermingled with vibrations from the guitar.
> Thanks!


Yes it is about convenience. This guitar has a strat-ish ( and I use that term loosely) type sound to it. The speaker is low quality but surprisingly clear. Let's not kid ourselves thinking this is a diamond in the rough. It is what it is, a novelty instrument that was sold at a consumers distributing type store. The fact that I have one that is in amazing condition for its age, is a wonder within itself. It is however a neat guitar to fiddle with while sitting in the couch.


----------

